
Uber’s self-driving cars hit the streets in Pittsburgh - smb06
http://www.recode.net/2016/9/14/12917436/uber-self-driving-cars-pittsburgh-drivers-cars
======
Cheyana
I saw a black version of the same car here in Arizona last week, complete with
roof apparatus. I guess it's just being driven and isn't self-driving yet. The
Google car has been around here for weeks.

